# Anyone old enough to remember Eric Deverell?



## chief's daughter (Jun 29, 2012)

Fell upon this forum accidently. My mum was on the phone reading me out an old letter from my dad who was an engineer with Shaw Savill, and she was reading about the Runic running aground. I decided to do some googling and fell upon this place.

My dad never spoke much about his voyages but I've always had an interest in hearing some of the tales. As a family we are keeping fingers crossed that he will make his 100th birthday in January (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Taken that your father was in the Runic when she grounded on Middleton Reef: one of my old pilot colleagues was in her when it happened. I cannot just recall his name-I believe he was the 2nd mate-but if the foregoing is correct I could make enquiries.


----------



## chief's daughter (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes he was on board at the time. I don't know what rank he was then. By the time I was old enough to have memories of him working he was Chief Engineer. Any info you could give me would be fantastic, thanks


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi, If your dad was on the Runic when she grounded I'm sure Peter Miller was 2nd on her at the time. Also think that I relieved with your Dad on Medic or Megantic in the late sixtys. Hope this is of some help. All best wishes to you and your Dad. Norman.


----------



## johnmac (Jan 4, 2011)

Norman Best said:


> Hi, If your dad was on the Runic when she grounded I'm sure Peter Miller was 2nd on her at the time. Also think that I relieved with your Dad on Medic or Megantic in the late sixtys. Hope this is of some help. All best wishes to you and your Dad. Norman.


Pete Miller was on Runic at middleton reef. I was on Illyric at the time and we went out with anchors and chains. I remember Hector's name in the company but I don't think I ever met him.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

johnmac said:


> Pete Miller was on Runic at middleton reef. I was on Illyric at the time and we went out with anchors and chains. I remember Hector's name in the company but I don't think I ever met him.


Hi Jon, I was on Corinthic Sep 68 in Glasgow with John Griffiths as chief
still my mate after all these years. I think we had been laid-up in the Garelock first It was Johns first chiefs job I am sure Pete Miller was with us but left befor we went into Glasgow, another great mate of mine sadly died a few years back. All best wishes Norm. (Trunch)


----------

